# Forte temporal Atalaia-Montijo 28-05-11



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 23:11)

Boa noite !

Aqui vai uma reportagem de um forte temporal que passou pela margem sul. Fotografias e video da Atalaia.
Alguns dos meus reportes aqui no fórum foram estes:

"OMG Vi um raio ENORME a atravessar o céu"

"Forte trovoada, acompanhada por granizo e chuva forte á mais de 10minutos ! Incrivel ! "

"ESTOU 42,5mm e as ruas estão inundadas, os bombeiros veem a caminho."

"Nunca vi nada assim ! Chuva fortissima, 43mm e forte trovoada. Ruas inundadas."

A imagem de radar no pico do temporal:







As imagens..


































































Acumulados 44,5mm, muita trovoada durante várias horas e algum granizo. Algum vento também.

Um dia bastante agitado.

Daqui a pouco um video durante o pico de uma chuvada.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Aqui ocorreu mais ao menos o mesmo, as sarjetas não conseguiam escoar tanta água ao mesmo tempo.

Algumas estradas tornaram-se rios


----------



## Geiras (28 Mai 2011 às 23:19)

Bons registos André, por aqui nunca vi nada igual ou parecido


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Mai 2011 às 23:23)

Obrigado 

Um dos videos:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQh2ylZ8szU]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]

Se repararem bolas de granizo saltam no muro, no carro e na relva !

Brevemente videos com os trovões.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mai 2011 às 11:38)

Isso tudo em 10 minutos?
Boa reportagem, bons registos


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Mai 2011 às 11:42)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Isso tudo em 10 minutos?
> Boa reportagem, bons registos



Em 10 minutos não, mas em 1 hora sempre a mesma quantidade de chuva foi no que deu..


----------



## actioman (31 Mai 2011 às 01:27)

Grande registo André! 
Estavas a ver que já saias só dali de barco não! 

Aguardo os vídeos com os trovões! 


Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2011 às 18:03)

actioman disse:


> Grande registo André!
> Estavas a ver que já saias só dali de barco não!
> 
> Aguardo os vídeos com os trovões!
> ...



É que estava mesmo a ver que ia a nado 

Os videos, mais para breve, ando muito ocupado .


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jun 2011 às 16:26)

Aqui vai 1 video depois do caos.. Aqui já o pior tinha passado, mas as inundações permaneciam e a trovoada também:


( No segundo 30 esse trovão fez estremecer bem o chão  )


Imagem do MeteoMoita durante a tempestade no Montijo:


----------

